# La Jungla okupa BCN evicted by cops today



## Acxulo

La Jungla, a renowned squat in the Guinardo neighbourhood of Barcelona located at Carrer Arc de Sant Martí 98, was evicted today after 18 years of occupation. La Jungla was an integral part of the Barcelona squat scene, frequented by many during their annual "La Jungla Festival", as well as often organising punk gigs. 9 people were arrested during the eviction for "illegal occupation", but later released.

Un desalojo, otra okupacion! One eviction, another squatting action!







Info in Castellano (Iberian Spanish) from local media:
Los Mossos desalojan la casa ocupada 'La Jungla', en el Guinardó

Los Mossos d’Esquadra han desalojado la casa ocupada conocida como 'La Jungla', que se encuentra entre las calle Arc de Sant Martí y Alt de Pedrell, en el barrio del Guinardó.

Los efectivos policiales han iniciado la operación a primera hora de la mañana y han encontrado en el interior del recinto a nueve personas, que han sido identificadas y citadas a declarar como responsables de una presunta ocupación ilegal. Posteriormetne, se les ha dejado en libertad.

El desalojo, que se ha llevado a cabo por orden judicial, se ha desarrollado sin incidentes, y durante la misma mañana un operario se ha encargado de reemplazar las cerraduras de las puertas que dan acceso a los terrenos que rodean la vivienda para intentar evitar que en los próximos días los terrenos vuelva a ser ocupados. Un guardía de seguridad se ha encargado de que nadie accediera al recinto una vez la casa ha sido desalojada.

La Jungla estaba ocupada desde hace más de 18 años, aunque los propietarios de la vivienda no la utilizaban desde mucho antes. Es una antigua y señorial casa de veraneo, con un gran terreno boscoso a su alrededor en el que los okupas realizaban actos culturales, como conciertos de música.

La casa y los terrenos adyacentes son de titularidad privada y los actuales propietarios instaron ante la justica el desalojo de la misma. Finalmente, el juez lo ha autorizado y los propieatrios han recuperado el control sobre los terrenos. Queda por saber cuál va a ser el destino de la superficie que tiene la parcela, que ronda los 10.000 metros cuadrados.


----------

